# Primals response to my email over freezer burn food



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

This is a follow up from my previous thread regarding my first bag of Primal that I purchased. I posted a picture since I wasnt sure what it was suppose to look like. I also emailed Primal and just got a response from them today. Just to let you know...when I returned the bag of food...the retailer stated that they got it from Primal that way 

Im posting this to inform everyone on their food safety practices.

****************************************************
Hello Kristy,

Our product is NOT suppose to look like that! The nuggets should be loose and not stuck together. You can definitely bring that back to the store for a full refund. May I ask where you bought that at? Please allow me to send you some coupons as well.

I want to go over the necessary logistical steps to ensure that our product arrives to our distributors in the freshest condition possible. We put temperature tracking devices in our freezer-freight trucks to monitor the temperature from our plant to every distributor nationwide. If the product temperature rises above a certain temperature, that product will be flagged and discarded. 

Once the distributor receives the product, they are responsible for checking in the product to their freezer. They'll log the product temperature to make sure it's at the proper temperature. If the product does not meet our temperature standards at the time of delivery, they notify us. We'll also know from temp tracking devices.

Once distributors have checked in the product, they are responsible for delivery to the local retail locations. It is the store's responsibility to check in all frozen products that they order by checking date codes, temperature and feel of bag to confirm that the product is in good condition. Stores have the right to refuse product that is delivered to them from the distributor in poor condition (i.e. temperature abuse, expired product, torn bags, etc).

For future reference, when you purchase Primal (or any raw food), we recommend that you follow these procedures to help determine the condition and freshness of the food. You can check the product date code to see if the product is fresh. The six date code is on a sticker in the right side of the package. The numbers refer to MM/DD/YY. The date on the date code is 13 months our from production day. You should typically see product in the marketplace no more than 5 or 6 months out (usually much, much less). Even though product is good for 13 months, older product may have not been rotated properly in the retailer's or distributor’s freezer and may have been subject to temperature abuse or freezer burn. You can also feel the bag with your hands to feel for clumping or a solid frozen mass instead of freely moving.

Please let me know if you have any further questions or if there is anything else I can do for you regarding this issue.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That's a reassuring email. I always thought they were a top notch company and that confirms it! Lucky you getting coupons!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I emailed them over 2 weeks ago. I was beginning to think they didnt care. Im happy they acknowledged it and explained to me what must have happened. I knew all along it was the retailer. But the retailer was so nonchalant when I returned it and blamed it on Primal.

I really wanted to try the Primal so I found another retailer locally that actually had free delivery service :hello1: I bought 2 bags from them and so far...I have been very happy with it 

Coupons will be nice too


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I like the primal too -- we only use it a few times a week, but I have noticed Bryco tears a tiny bit more with it. Still, I think it's a decent product and I like that I can get a variety of meats I can't otherwise get. 85% is still a good percentage to me, and certainly better than a kibbled food. Ours seem to like Stella & Chewy's or just plain old RMB's over the primal but I don't exactly have a picky crew...they'll eat anything.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I bought a bag of frozen Stella and Chewys too. I like it..it just takes forever to thaw!! Seriously takes 2 days in my fridge  Next time Im ordering the dehydrated!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol yeah the Stella & Chewy's takes awhile to thaw. Heather and I were just talking about how we'll just throw it on the counter in a bag to thaw and it only takes like an hour, or I'll soak it in some cold water in a bag. Usually I try to do it in the fridge but sometimes I forget and the doggies don't like the thought of skipping a meal.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yep...the big patties take an hour on the counter to thaw (S&C's). Small patties only take like 15 minutes. But small patties won't work for our big crews. haha

Glad you got a response from them though...and coupons!


----------

